# Gombert vs Lassus in chansons genra?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay even do i preffer Lassus , i would ain't says he was the best in the chansons, but Gombert's chansons and motets on naxos was fabuleous to me.

I heard french chanson on naxos whit some Lassus songs but they were not as exiting as the affored mention cd.The only problem i have whit Gombert is whit is personnal life what he did not his music
so if i focus on his music i find his songs rich in complex harmonies and i find his compositions genious.

*I wonder who came during his time who was this smart , did josquin had other pupils than gombert that were that clever.*.

Here are stand out on the naxos Gombert cd of songs and motets
Salve regina
a quoy tient il
ave maria
triste depart
mort et fortune (my favorite among his song this really scream out brilliant)

But there is more to this cd, but the cd a menber talk about on TC of the beauty farm ensemble seem
awesome, a bit pricy but it most be rad.

Than if you heard more Lassus songs than me or more cd and ,you disagree and find his song better than Gombert?


----------

